# ازاى اقدر احدد عدد المسامير والجوان ف غرف المحابس ؟



## اطلس 2010 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
عندى لوحة محابس فيها القطع الخاصة 
ازاى اقدر احسب عدد المسامير والجوانات 
واحدد اذا كانت محتاجة وصلة استطالة ولا لا 
واييه هى وصلة الاستطالة ؟؟؟؟


----------

